# Kent to Chester?? 7.5 tonne needed!



## SilverFilly (21 September 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good transport company who use 7.5 tonne lorries that could transport a young 17hh Warmblood gelding from Rainham to Chester?

This gelding has only done short journeys in the past but has loaded and travelled well. He is only a baby though and is going to a new home so transporter must be understanding and gentle. Will do shared load no problem but a 3.5 tonne is a bit too much of an ask for such a big horse on a long journey.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicnac (21 September 2018)

I've used Victor Gache before when my truck broke down.  Absolutely excellent - no idea on prices as my breakdown insurance paid.  https://www.victorgachehorsetransport.co.uk/


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 September 2018)

The 3.5t Marlborough hunter stallion boxes that Mustang horse transport use would easily accomodate a 17hh. The boxes are roomy inside with no breast bar to worry about. I dislike most 3.5t boxes but these are good. Mustang are based nr Chester and do trips all over the UK.


----------



## Rowreach (21 September 2018)

I'd use John Parker's if I were in Kent.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 September 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I'd use John Parker's if I were in Kent.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. Used Parkers several times for both home and abroad trips and they are excellent.


----------

